# initial S layout



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So I've started on an idea. It's a simple figure 8 more or less, more likely than not to be elevated, but I haven't ruled out hacking a crossing out of some extra track.

all suggestions welcome. grids are 1'. My wife has only said she wants yet to use the closet, the rest I can have for this.

The red sections are stretched flex track - really of no significance.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> So I've started on an idea. It's a simple figure 8 more or less, more likely than not to be elevated, but I haven't ruled out hacking a crossing out of some extra track.
> 
> all suggestions welcome. grids are 1'. My wife has only said she wants yet to use the closet, the rest I can have for this.
> 
> The red sections are stretched flex track - really of no significance.



Tell her it is a train room, and the closet you need for TRAIN storage!

Give them an inch and they want a foot!

Over by the left side where the window is what are your plans for the track there?
Bridges? 

Tracks suspended in the air?

A lift up?

Or are you putting wood there too?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I like it, looks like theres enough space to make it quite useable. I think its the style of layout I'd like to end up with. Seems like a good compromise of features vs footprint :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is going to be a very interesting layout......


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> ...Over by the left side where the window is what are your plans for the track there?
> Bridges? Tracks suspended in the air? A lift up? Or are you putting wood there too?...


I'm still up in the air about that...<crickets>

If I hack a cross over, it'll just be a flat top. If it's an over/under I'm picturing a series of bridges over a gorge. 

The "plan" is to get a running train and work on my modeling and scenery techniques with this room. There are other, larger spaces to occupy should the need arise later.

I'll let this run for a few more days before putting the screws to the lumber - if there are any suggestions to be made.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice,,,you've read my mind as I have a very similar plan. Only difference is a 11 foot run instead of your 12, 4x5 and 4x6 instead of your 4x6 and 4x7 located in the same position and a 2x2 connecting [under the window]:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

How about the lower left hand corner? There is 4 sq. ft. of unused space there.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

videobruce said:


> How about the lower left hand corner? There is 4 sq. ft. of unused space there.


Yeah, I've been toying with the track some to get better "floor space utilization". I don't want a space I cant reach easily. I needed to walk around that table for landscaping reasons.

I'm thinking of moving the table some though.

This is the latest update. It fixes the floor space issue, uses slightly more track, but doesn't interest me as much.

It still needs some tinkering I think. This will need more custom tables that may not be useful the next go round.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Design 2 is a heaps better use of space for the room, with all the extra length for runs, you've got plenty of space to make it interesting 

Secretly jealous of the amount of room you've got to play with!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

broox said:


> Secretly jealous of the amount of room you've got to play with!


I'm sure there will be a price to pay for my wife's generosity.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Just wondering why you got rid of the crossover when you did design # 2. Seems to me you could keep the crossover and just stretch the tracks out like the lower left of # 2.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> I'm sure there will be a price to pay for my wife's generosity.


Are you not the King of the house?
Take the closet and put a lock on the door.:thumbsup:

Are you planning on having a few sidings?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> Just wondering why you got rid of the crossover when you did design # 2. Seems to me you could keep the crossover and just stretch the tracks out like the lower left of # 2.


The initial layout with the cross over in front of the window worked fine but took a lot of space - The second picture is really the third modification, I moved the X to the long wall, then eliminated it in favor of the last picture for table space - once I added tables to the layout I needed to change some things. I don't wear 30 waist anymore 



big ed said:


> Are you not the King of the house?
> Take the closet and put a lock on the door.:thumbsup:


A tyrant rules a lonely kingdom Ed. 



big ed said:


> Are you planning on having a few sidings?


Yes, and no - There is room for a couple sidings , and I may put a passing siding along the long wall - but they will all be secondary at the moment.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Last changes - really.*

I needed to make another change, really just flipping revision 2 end for end. This third revision I think is the winner. There is now adequate space between the tables to maneuver my ample caboose. 

Fairly straight tables, mostly anchored to the walls should give a nice solid surface. I ripped up some 1/2" plywood for the framing and should be starting the building on Monday.

Oh, the grids are 6".


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

*last kinks*

This is the last of the tinkering, I believe. :laugh:









This is what I've tenatively decided for the west side.









It's loosely based on several locations on the West side of Grand Rapids, MI








and









The first photo with all the highlighter lines shows where the tracks used to be. The old timers tell me gondola's full of coil would be left on the northern section of track, and pulled one at a time into the dock by hand with a thick rope. I've seen a few of the anchorages for the rope, massive. Mostly buried in asphalt now. There were two tracks next to the shipping dock, they would roll crates through one boxcar to the car on the second track. You can also see the power plant in the center of the picture, but I haven't the room on my table. They were burning coal through the 30's, I think it would have been nice to add.

The second picture shows the rather large scrap yard - and the collection of odd ball buildings jammed between the tracks and roads.

It's what I'm shooting for anyway.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

The last plan looks good. Let the build begin. Looking forward of pics of the progress :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Your title was "Initial S Layout"....can I assume you mean you're running S scale?


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> Yeah, I've been toying with the track some to get better "floor space utilization". I don't want a space I cant reach easily. I needed to walk around that table for landscaping reasons.
> 
> I'm thinking of moving the table some though.
> 
> ...


Your second design would make it very easy to make 2 reversing loops.

Jim


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i love a reverse loop / track. It adds a lot to be able to turn around a whole train with out stopping. I like the lay out It looks like a lot of fun and room to add more.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

wilson44512 said:


> The last plan looks good. Let the build begin. Looking forward of pics of the progress :thumbsup:


Construction has begun. I hope to have something to show for my efforts by the week-end.



Reckers said:


> Your title was "Initial S Layout"....can I assume you mean you're running S scale?


Yes sir.


----------

